# What do you call those things that hold a scarf?



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Dear Fiber Artists:

I knit a scarf for a friend for Christmas, but it looks a little plain. What do you call those clasps or slides (???) that hold a scarf together and where would you find one? 


I hope someone understands what I'm asking.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Fancy hair elastics. 

Actually I'm not kidding ... they work really well! You can find all sorts of lovely ones with pretty flowers or whatever attached.

The other thing people often use is a shawl pin, but that doesn't slide, it kind of weaves through the layers, like a fancy stick pin. Like these.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

frazzlehead said:


> Fancy hair elastics.
> 
> Actually I'm not kidding ... they work really well! You can find all sorts of lovely ones with pretty flowers or whatever attached.
> 
> The other thing people often use is a shawl pin, but that doesn't slide, it kind of weaves through the layers, like a fancy stick pin. Like these.


Hair scrunchies. Never thought of that. Thanks for the idea! ** 

Any others?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I know what your thinking, I dont know what they are called either.

I did a quick google search for scarf pins, and came up with this sight.
It might have what your looking for, or give you some ideas.

The Shawl Pin Store


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Oh, wow! Those are great. Thank you. **


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I just want to stick most of those in my hair... Those are lovely!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Rings are a classic for silk scarves, for knits this is where I put my vintage celluloid buckles to use (just the ones with no "tongue"). You can find really nice mother of pearl ones too.

Another trick is to make an I-cord loop with a button or some kind of "jewel".


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Our very own Marci sells some awesome hair clips that would be wonderful for scarves or shawls....


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Shawl or scarf pins. I get mine on Etsy for a homemade look. I've gotten several from this vendor and really like their work. 
http://www.etsy.com/shop/nicholasandfelice?ref=seller_info


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I was at Jo Ann fabrics tonight and I saw the large pins on the right side of the picture above - the ones that look like large safety pins.. They were mixed in with the buttons.


----------

